# Breast Reduction Surgery



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I have read a lot about it on the internet but want a real women experiences. I know it would help my back but the side effects and the look are scary

I get one of my biggest pleasures from them so giving that up just to be pain free doesn't seem like a good trade. Right now I would say I'm probably caring around a good 20/25 pounds in the chest area.

If you have had one (two) can you please share your experiences.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

well how big are they?


couldn't resist.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SIL had one and a good friend's wife had one (as soon as the wedding reception was over). I have one natural client who was considering it when she started with me and she's happy for the moment. I've also got some clients with big and bigger augmentations. The solution is exercise to build counteracting back muscle: rows, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift. Kettle bell swing if you don't mind the increased chance of injury.

Why not train for six months and see how you feel then?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I had reduction surgery about 10 years ago.

I'd do it again in a heartbeat. (Thankfully, mine was covered by insurance.) The insurance said I'd have to have about 2-2.5lbs removed to qualify. -- I don't remember the specifics, but the plastic surgeon said, no problem, "You have plenty".

I wish he would have made me even smaller, but... he wanted to keep with body proportions & family history of larger breasts. I was cut down to about a D cup (38 D) when done. He ended up taking 4lbs of each side.

20-25lbs up on top is quite a large guesstimate. You need to have a doctor actually determine that. 5lbs on the breast is much different size than 5lbs on the belly/legs... etc.

I have slowly increased (with weight fluctuations up & down).. I am about a 42DD or 44D now. Like I said,.. I really really wish he would have made me a C or small C cup when surgery was done. But he was doing it for medical reasons, not cosemtic. He said he would do what was appropriate & then I could have elective surgery if I wanted smaller!

At $18,000+ For the operating room ALONE... and that was 10 years ago. I think doctor fee was just under $4000. That's not including the over-night stay in hospital. & the drain tubes & all the co-pays on the doctor revisits afterwards.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry,.... I realize now you want more after-math experiences.

Back Pains:
Well, It REALLY did help with the back problems. Even with my larger belly now & years later having more weight over-all.. I STILL do not have the back pains & fatigue that I did back then.
I remember not even being able to stand & do dishes for 20mins before. Now.. If I need to, I can stand for hours in the kitchen, cooking, cleaning & doing dishes. Yes, if I lean down to sink for hand washing dishes.. now.. about an hour in.. I'm feeling the strain & fatigue. But nothing like before I had the surgery. plus, I know now to take a break 

Surgery pain & inconveniences:
Surgery pain was not so bad as one would think. Of course, they kept me doped up in hospital. I had drain tubes under breasts & about 4 days later doc appt to remove them (office visit). That was a weird feeling having them pulled out. 
I had to keep weekly & bi-weekly appts with plastic surgeon after the surgery for months. I don't know if I was slower healing time because of my diabetes. I wasn't that bad of a diabetic back then.
I had to buy several specialized bras ($60+ each) to wear after surgery. I think he said to keep wearing them for 6-8 weeks(?). Very tight constraint type bra... so that nothing is "loose" & pulling on suture area.

Loss of sensation:
That's a hard one. See... it depends on what type of surgery the doc will do. They have the one that cut around your nipple & re-position it. ( think that one is called key-hole surgery) I think that would have very minimal loss of nipple sensation. 

I was large enough & had enough flesh taken out of breast, that I had to have the nipples cut off. Completely removed & sewn back on after all the re-shaping. So those nerves were completely severed.
_Edit: Also, this can look very gross after surgery. Do not be scared if they turn blackish. Or ask doc about it. I thought nipples were going to scab over & fall off!. But doc said there are nipple replacements if the repositioned nipples didn't "take". Eventually they healed, but/ they don't ever "pucker up" like normal nipples do when you're cold. I have one side now that 10 years later does pucker very very slightly if cold... but it's weird looking. Hubby laughs & calls it my "old grandma looking boob".
_
I was large enough before surgery, that my nipples had decreased sensation already.. However, it went to zero sensation afterwards. Doc said nerves "can grow back". (Not necessarily "do" grow back). 
10 years later.. I do have slight sensations, but not "pleasure" ones. ie: I can tell now that my husband is sucking on nipple, but it doesn't stir any feelings down below. Sometimes he sucks hard enough for pain...( I think he thinks it's going to pleasure me somehow). But that little tug line.. ya' know that used to feel like an invisible connection between breast & your nether region.... that when breasts would be pleasured.. sometimes you'd get that tingling down below?? Well...nope... Nada. That is completely gone for me.

I think the end of nipple sensation was more of a problem for hubby to deal with than me. Plus, I think he liked my breasts larger, even though they were giving me so many problems.

But... again if you asked be now.. (even after the loss of sexual sensation pleasure of nipples).. if I'd do it again- It would be a definite resounding "H-E-double toothpicks YES!"

Sorry so long... but I think that's the info you wanted to hear.
Any other specific questions... just shoot.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh... and scaring... well, the scars around the nipples & the line down the breast are almost faded.. but Yes, if you look you can still see the surgery lines there. Under the breasts.. those scars are a bit thicker & probably have faded somewhat, but definitely still there.

I am a large woman. (I assume maybe you are too, if you think you have 20lbs of breasts.). I had very bad chaffing problems under breasts before surgery. 

That cleared up for many years afterwards-- mostly , I feel due to the fact that I could find a correctly fitting bra, that did not leave breast tissue sitting next to stomach/belly skin.

In the last few years (again, after some more weight gain).. that chaffing has come back occasionally (but NOTHINg as bad as I used to have.). However, when there is the sweating & skin irritation under breasts now... when that happens, the scar tissue on the under curve of the breasts gets irritated & swollen. Slightly painful sometimes.

Doc has told me to use anti-fungal powder there. That has really really helped clear things & i've not had the scar swelling & pain since it has cleared.

Just fyi - about a possible long-term inconvenience.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Chelle D said:


> Sorry,.... I realize now you want more after-math experiences.
> 
> Back Pains:
> Well, It REALLY did help with the back problems. Even with my larger belly now & years later having more weight over-all.. I STILL do not have the back pains & fatigue that I did back then.
> ...


That is the exact information I am looking for.....10 years later.. I do have slight sensations, but not "pleasure Loss of nipple sensation would be a big deal for me because I can almost get off with just stimulating them. I am currently in a 34 DD and over flowing. Guess 20 pounds was a bad guestimate. However, I'm tall but don't care an hugh excess of weight. I have already had back surgery. 

SIL had one and a good friend's wife had one (as soon as the wedding reception was over). I have one natural client who was considering it when she started with me and she's happy for the moment. I've also got some clients with big and bigger augmentations. The solution is exercise to build counteracting back muscle: rows, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift. Kettle bell swing if you don't mind the increased chance of injury.

Why not train for six months and see how you feel then? 

think I will go this way first to see if I can gain more back strengh to off set tipping over


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

hmmm this makes me wonder. "I have already had back surgery".

The doctor for the back surgery ... did he say WHY you had the back surgery?? was it degenerating discs, herniated disc? 

If he didn't mention breast reduction surgery..... I wonder if he thinks you're not large enough on top to make a difference to the back muscles/alignment. ? If you still see that doctor sometimes.. ask him.

When you are saying 34DD & overflowing, I can guess what you are meaning. I technically was like a 38L or M before surgery. One can't get that size. basically you try to buy the largest cup possible for comfort & just sew the sides in!.

But if you are closer to a 34 DDD or 34F/34FF in true size, i don't think that size would qualify for insurance coverage to get a reduction surgery. Maybe I'm wrong.

But, loss of nipple sensation might not be a cancelling factor. Like I said, mine had to be completely severed due to amount of size reduced. A majority of surgeries, they leave all the connecting tissues, nerves, milkglands, etc. attached they just slide it up to an area higher on the breast surface. and remove excess tissue below it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Tomara said:


> think I will go this way first to see if I can gain more back strengh to off set tipping over


Rows are the big thing. Also watch the posture. Roll your shoulders back and lock them. You can't be going around trying to hide them by rolling your shoulders forward and hunching. Imagine a 13 year old French girl at the beach.


----------



## justdance4me (Jul 12, 2013)

My mom had breast reduction surgery before she had me. She went from 36 F to a comfortable 36 B cup. Has not regretted it since! She described her daily back pain pre surgery as worse than labour! And she was/is not a heavy woman - weighing 140 lbs, 5'5''. 

I thought i was going to get hit with that curse, I am 5'6'', 130 lbs and a 36D. Its not too bad, men say they are my assets because they are natural and I should flaunt them. The only hindrance I have with my chest size is when it comes to my dancing. Not a lot of dancers have big breasts so I have to tape them down sometimes.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Rows are the big thing. Also watch the posture. Roll your shoulders back and lock them. You can't be going around trying to hide them by rolling your shoulders forward and hunching. Imagine a 13 year old French girl at the beach.



LOL was just reading roll your shoulders back and lock them. I was sitting all hunched over. Going to be a effort on my part.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

My youngest daughter had it done about 10 years ago. She said best thing she ever did. Pain was really bad right after surgery but once over that she was happy. She is small framed and they were HUGE! After two kids did not look great either, plus she is very athletic, all kinds of sports, so the pain was worth it she said. Insurance covered hers, but she was in the military at the time.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

My sister had this done as well, she could not be happier now. The back pain and limited clothing options really ticked her off before the surgery, as well as unwanted attention.


----------



## celeste (Apr 3, 2013)

Tomara said:


> I have read a lot about it on the internet but want a real women experiences. I know it would help my back but the side effects and the look are scary
> 
> I get one of my biggest pleasures from them so giving that up just to be pain free doesn't seem like a good trade. Right now I would say I'm probably caring around a good 20/25 pounds in the chest area.
> 
> If you have had one (two) can you please share your experiences.


Not sure what all information you are looking for. I had a reduction/lift in 2006. I would say research, research, research your surgeon. Plastic surgeons have specialties for a reason. Hardest scars to heal are the vertical ones (if you are looking at a keyhole reduction/lift scenario which most are.) Recovery isn't terrible but you definitely need help around the house for a week or more, if you have kids that need lifting probably longer. Tight as you can stand sports/support bras while the incisions are healing and I kept butterfly strips across my vertical incisions. There will be so much bruising you won't recognize your breasts but of course it fades away. 

In regards to the nipple sensitivity, a surgeon can tell you more but some of it will depend on the amount being cut out and size. This will affect whether the nipple is left intact or reattached. Your chances of losing feeling/sensitivity depends on this. 

It is hard to know what to include on information so if I can provide more information feel free to ask.

BTW: My end cost was about 13K. I didn't have back pain, mine was more due to vain reasons. I had another child and after loosing all the baby weight I still was top heavy and not happy with how they looked. I had a reduction/lift, got that healed up well and then had small implants put in a few months later as I like the upper pole fullness look.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Tomara said:


> I have read a lot about it on the internet but want a real women experiences. I know it would help my back but the side effects and the look are scary
> 
> I get one of my biggest pleasures from them so giving that up just to be pain free doesn't seem like a good trade. Right now I would say I'm probably caring around a good 20/25 pounds in the chest area.
> 
> If you have had one (two) can you please share your experiences.


are you a runner by any chance? my wife is a 32 D/DD ("petite and stacked" as Nordstrom bra fitting employees put it) and she's a runner and she'd reduce them tomorrow if the cost were nothing and if I weren't around (at least I hope I'm a factor)


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Mach mentioned some specific ways to work out to counterbalance. Also, if you have had several years of poor posture because of this, you may develop a dowager's hump as well if you don't correct this. 36DD and petite, used to have a LOT of back/shoulder pain. Working out helped some. NEVER WEARING CHEAP BRAS is essential. Yoga helps immensely. Google supported fish pose with yoga blocks. A great relaxation pose even if the girls are "normal".

Also, I had a lift done after I had my son (blossomed to EE, belly never got past the girls). The incision marks are the same. Almost 28 years later scars are very light. H hardly noticed, and when he did, said looked like cute little cat noses


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

Please, please, please.... Before you consider surgery, properly fit yourself for a bra. Many women's boob problems can be resolved by a real, well-fitted bra. Have a gander around here: A Bra That Fits and measure yourself according to the guide in the sidebar. Ask questions, the women on the board are so knowledgeable and helpful.
The Vickie's Secret mainstream bra-fitting methods are oh so wrong and can cause problems for a lot of people.
If you are considering a reduction, there is no way, and I mean no way you are a 34DD or anywhere close to it. See here for some properly fitted 34DDs: 34DD Bra Search | Bra Band Project

I wear a 30GG or so and I would only call my boobs medium-large, and certainly nowhere near reduction-worthy. I'm willing to bet that with a new bra wardrobe of properly-fitted bras, you may end up reconsidering surgery.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got the results back from my MRI. I have degenrative disc problems right above where I had back surgery before. This explains the pain and discomfort, not so much breat size problems after all. I will start the injections in the back and see if this doesn't take care of the problem.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry about this.
It does make more sense. Did injections help last time?... or do they just "stave off " having the back surgery for a while? If it's years..then go for the injections.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Last time I did the shots but I went through them and couldn't have anymore so only choice was surgery. I am hoping the shots last this time around!


----------



## freshstart08 (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a reduction 19yrs ago when I was 15yrs old. It did wonders for my back pain but unfortunately it took many years for me to get any feeling or sensation back to my areola area... It was hard to deal with when my boyfriends at the time would try to play and I wouldn't feel anything! The one thing nobody asked me which I didn't even think of at 15yrs old was when I have children do I want to breast feed. I have 3 beautiful children and I felt like the biggest failure because I couldn't breast feed them like I wanted to. The main reason was because when they do the surgery they cut around your areola and the cut all the milk ducts and they don't spend the time reconnecting them so I struggled to breast feed as I wasn't producing enough to feed my babies, each time I did produce a bit more then the last time but not enough to provide them with what they needed so I ended up giving them formula which in the end was the best thing for them. Anyways, now that I am done having babies I am going in for another reduction and I can't wait to not have bad back pain anymore! Its so worth it and I am so glad its covered under our medical insurance because its causing me back issues! Good Luck on your decision... for me its the right one


----------

